# NIC Automatic disables itself



## Mahew (Dec 18, 2006)

Was wondering if anyone had heard of this before. I work as a tech on a campus with a Domain that has around 1000 pcs on it. We have had several computers where the NIC cards have been disabled. Obviously we just reenable the nic, but we are trying to figure out why the cards are disabling themselves. We know that the user could not have dissabled the card because that dont have rights for that. Has anyone heard of NICs automaticely dissabling themselves?


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Power save mode? If they're inactive for a while, they shut down and need to be re-enabled.


----------



## Mahew (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks, I looked in the NIC Configuration settings and It was enabled to shutdown device to save power. Im pretty sure that was the problem, Thanks alot !!!


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Anytime:smile:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'd like to take this moment to congratulate Rashiki on his excellent mind-reading skills.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

Thank yew, thank yewray:


----------

